
At Hay-on-Wye, eccentric Richard Booth built a kingdom out of books - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/richard-booth-books-hay-on-wye-intl/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_Today there are believed to be around 10 million books in circulation in Hay-
on-Wye, an extraordinary claim for a small market town of approximately 1,500
inhabitants. It 's possible to stumble across a bookstore every few moments
while exploring the place._

 _" By the 1980s there were 30-plus bookshops in Hay and it was at its
zenith," ... "It was bubbling and it was all down to Richard."_

